# santander to portsmouth - vet required on a Sunday??



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi
We have booked onto the Santander to Portsmouth ferry on Monday 6th April and this is a 24 hour crossing. We have just realised that in order for us to get our 2 dogs back into the UK we will need to have a vet in Santander which is open on a Sunday, or we will be out of the 24/48 hour rule. Does anyone know of any that are open on a Sunday?

Regards

Pauline


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Or I have just had a thought :? would we be able to take the dogs to the vets on the Monday morning prior to boarding the ferry as the crossing is 24 hours, therefore we will not be back in the UK until Tuesday at 2pm???


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It is the checking in time that counts so you should be okay late Saturday for the vets.
What is the check in time for the ferry.


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Our departure time is 3pm, check in no later than 90 minutes before


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

So any Vet after 13.30 on Saturday and before 13.30 on Sunday


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for that, thought we were going to have to change the ferry!!


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

whay ferry are you on?allways wanted to go santander/portsmouth,but have oly ever been able to go santander/plymouth.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi
And how much is the Ferry now??
Mavis


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Brittany Ferries have changed routes for 2009

Instead of three sailings per week Plymouth Santander and return

they now do Plymouth Santander, return to Portsmouth, back to Santander and then to Plymouth every weekt

a loss of one third of the service

I booked a single one person with top price cabin and a car for £250 on 4th May. I have their discount card

I could have got the journey witha aircraft type seat for about £120 or £5 per hour


I am bringing our Citroen C3 Pluriel back from Barcelona after 3 years for a proper service, some minor body work and to have an A frame fitted before it goes out again, probably for good


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Santasnder Plymouth 27.05.09
Portsmouth Santander 01.07.09

Under 8 Metres 2 dogs 2 reclineing seats £868 return


----------



## fatboy6 (Feb 26, 2007)

*vet*

hi you could try pets at home they have a vet


----------



## 109412 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for that, we have had to change our ferry date due to kennel sizes and so are now sailing on a wednesday which gives us a lot more options for vets etc

Pauline


----------

